# Grooming an English Springer Spaniel



## silverphoenix69 (Feb 12, 2009)

My puppy is born and I'm getting him May 23rd *woot* 

Anyways. I was looking online for what to get for grooming and I found one site:
http://www.ariel-ess.com/groom/

I wanted to get clippers, and brushes and stuff like that for him. But looking at that site, I don't want to go over the top in the shaving est.. He's not going to be a show dog, and I rather like that "natural" look to them when there not groomed like the show Springers.

Right now for "grooming" I have a tooth brush, tooth paste, nail clippers and an ear cleaner.

What is a must for grooming springers? I know you have to shave the hair on the inside of their ears, but what else should be done? What brushes/combs would you recommend?

And other suggestions on grooming?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, you will need lots more things, depending on the method you are wanting to groom him. An ESS is correctly groomed by handstripping, carding, and debulking. Doing that will give you the natural flat laying back and head, and the dark liver/black coats. You can clipper the pattern instead, but it won't look as natural. And depending on the coat your dog will have will depend on how you will need to groom him. Some springers (generally the the more correct show lines) will almost grow natural on their own, and need less upkeep than some of the "pet" quality ESS that tend to grow hair like a mammoth! LOL At this point, you have plenty of time to see how his coat grows, and talk to his breeder about how to groom him. I can tell you that you will at least want to shave the inside of the ear around the ear canal, and the top 3rd of the outside of the ear (breed standard) to allow for better air circulation and help prevent those dreaded ear infections. And you will want to keep the pads and toes trimmed to help with cleanliness.


----------



## silverphoenix69 (Feb 12, 2009)

You kinda lost me at handstripping, carding, and debulking LOL. I guess I'll see once I have him and he grows a bit. What kinds of brushes would I need for him?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

silverphoenix69 said:


> You kinda lost me at handstripping, carding, and debulking LOL. I guess I'll see once I have him and he grows a bit. What kinds of brushes would I need for him?



Sorry.  The "proper" way to groom a springer is by handstripping, carding and debulking, NOT using a clipper. Clippers are only used on the tops of the ears, pads and whiskers/face. However, most pet springers are clipped. You get a more natural look by grooming them the correct way, but it is much more time consuming. I am sure your breeder can show you how to do it. You will not get the nice flat back coat and natural lines when clipping. 

You will need a slicker brush and a greyhound comb.


----------

